# Job Hunting in Melbourne April 2015



## sep23 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi we arrived in Oz 10 days ago. Have started applying for jobs through Seek. Do share your views and inputs on how to find a job in Melbourne.


----------



## swaz17 (Apr 2, 2015)

What skills/qualifications/experience do you have? I found guntree very useful when I first arrived! Also, word of mouth and getting to know people in hostels got me my most work!


----------



## swaz17 (Apr 2, 2015)

**gumtree hahaha


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Do keep us posted on further progress; as you get to know the system and process over there. It will be really helpful.



sep23 said:


> Hi we arrived in Oz 10 days ago. Have started applying for jobs through Seek. Do share your views and inputs on how to find a job in Melbourne.


----------



## sep23 (Nov 5, 2014)

Im looking for something in human resources.. preferably recruitment and my husband is looking for someth in finance


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Oh okay good. 

All the very best.



sep23 said:


> Im looking for something in human resources.. preferably recruitment and my husband is looking for someth in finance


----------



## swaz17 (Apr 2, 2015)

I would suggest seek, gumtree etc but most importantly via LinkedIn! My friend is in sales and has had many interviews through it! All the best


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi,

If you read the following post there is some info on how I job hunted:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ember-2014-story-so-far.html#/forumsite/20560

Cheers
James


----------



## sep23 (Nov 5, 2014)

Is it ok to give them a call and hv a discussion with them before sendin in ur application thru seek


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

sep23 said:


> Is it ok to give them a call and hv a discussion with them before sendin in ur application thru seek


Personally I didn't,

Because if you phone them, they aren't going to know anything about you.

Most recruitment agents are fairly busy, and won't spend too much with you unless you are of interest to them.

If you email them your CV, you can tell them a bit more about your situation, and it more or less forces them to look at your CV.

But obviously at the end of the day, it's up to you.

I've attached a couple of the introductory emails that I used when I was job hunting...Fairly brief and informal.

Cheers

James


----------



## sep23 (Nov 5, 2014)

It's been 3 weeks and so far post telephonic interactions I've been told my candidature can't be taken forward bcos I have no local experience..Hoping for a miracle


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

sep23 said:


> It's been 3 weeks and so far post telephonic interactions I've been told my candidature can't be taken forward bcos I have no local experience..Hoping for a miracle


Don't loose hope, it will be a bit difficult given both of you are into non techie streams. Not sure if this would work, but the next time you speak to a recruiter may be ask them about contract jobs. If you happen to get one, it'll be great.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> Don't loose hope, it will be a bit difficult given both of you are into non techie streams. Not sure if this would work, but the next time you speak to a recruiter may be ask them about contract jobs. If you happen to get one, it'll be great.


Is it easier to find jobs for techies in Melbourne?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Danav_Singh said:


> Is it easier to find jobs for techies in Melbourne?


Not easy but definitely there would be more calls as compared to a HR or financial professional.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> Not easy but definitely there would be more calls as compared to a HR or financial professional.


Yes...you are right...i also heard the same....


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Yes...you are right...i also heard the same....


Anyone willing to work on .NET support let me know. Job involves supporting various Australian airlines across Australia, New Zealand, Singapore and India.


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi expats , 

Does anyone knows about job scenarios in Victoria for Business Development Manager (or Digital marketting)? Any tips.

Would really appreciate every response !!

Thanks.


----------



## Anilnag (Apr 14, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> Anyone willing to work on .NET support let me know. Job involves supporting various Australian airlines across Australia, New Zealand, Singapore and India.


Hi,
I have experience in working on .Net support projects. Could you please let me know how to proceed on this?
I have migrated recently to Sydney on PR and looking for breakthrough.
It would be great if you can drop me a email on [email protected]
Thank you.

Regards,
Anil


----------

